
How to avoid the Emacs Pinky problem - yati
http://ergoemacs.org/emacs/emacs_pinky.html
======
Adrock
I tried almost everything listed on that page. Far and away, the most
effective thing was to just buy a keyboard that puts CTRL and ALT under my
thumb instead. The Kinesis Advantage is the most popular and I love mine:

[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000LVJ9W8/linkCode=as2&tag...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000LVJ9W8/linkCode=as2&tag=adereth-20)

(affiliate link)

I was in a training class yesterday and had to use my laptop keyboard for the
whole day. Halfway through, my left hand was cramping arthritically and it
renewed my faith that this was an important purchase.

~~~
abraham_s
Out of curiosity which model do you use? Cherry MX Low-force Linear Feel (Red
stem) key switch or the Cherry MX Low-force Tactile (Brown stem) switch.

~~~
Adrock
At work, I use the LF (reds). At home, I use the browns with O-rings (40A
hardness, 0.2mm travel reduction):

[http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/cherry-mx-rubber-
swit...](http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/cherry-mx-rubber-switch-
dampeners.html)

I think the LF with no O-ring modification is the way to go.

------
exDM69
Re-mapping caps lock is a very good idea.

I'm a Vim user and I have caps lock mapped to esc. That works surprisingly
well even in other applications than vim.

Emacs guys might want to map it to ctrl.

[http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?RemapCapsLock](http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?RemapCapsLock)

~~~
arjunrc
Yep, second this. I've remapped both ctrl & esc to caps lock as described here
([http://stevelosh.com/blog/2012/10/a-modern-space-
cadet/#cont...](http://stevelosh.com/blog/2012/10/a-modern-space-
cadet/#controlescape)).

Works great in Vim & other applications that need esc as well.

~~~
staffordrj
Brilliant!

------
galaktor
Ergonomic keyboards are great, but a bit overkill for the Emacs pinky problem.
As the article points out somewhere at the bottom, the simplest thing is to
deactivate Caps Lock (most annoying and useless key ever) and use it as the
Ctrl key. Worked perfect for me, is easy to do in Windows and Linux alike, and
pays off most on the already not-so-ergonomic laptop keyboards.

~~~
derleth
The worst side effect of this is the initial confusion trying to type on
anyone else's system for an extended period of time, especially if you know
Ctrl-based keyboard shortcuts for whatever you're using.

~~~
McUsr
Well, it take likes 5 seconds in the System Preferences, to change the
modifier keys, and the same 5 seconds to change them back when you are done. I
know, computer seconds are awfully looong but…

I have only one complaint about my mac book internal keyboard, and that is the
lack of a right side control key. I think Apple Engineers smart enough to
think out something, after all, we pay a premium amount of money for those
devices, and shouldn't be handed over a crippled keyboard.

I also think this to be more and more the reality, as more and more consumers
shift platform over to the iPad.

While I am complaining: the "cycle through windows key": ctrl-F4, should be
_enforced_ by _all_ applications, no choice there...

~~~
derleth
> Well, it take likes 5 seconds in the System Preferences

Why do you think you'd be allowed to?

> I think Apple Engineers smart enough to think out something, after all, we
> pay a premium amount of money for those devices, and shouldn't be handed
> over a crippled keyboard.

Usable design is hardly what Apple focuses on.

------
vemv
Using the palm to press the modifier keys is extremely poor advice. Move your
whole arm/had and use the index finger instead. Never the pinky.

Follow the pattern of moving the arms in general. Avoid contorting the wrists.

Ergonomic keyboards and trackballs haven't worked for me. I've been using the
Apple Wireless Keyboard + Magic Trackpad instead for a year, all issues (which
were pretty severe) disappeared. Just watch out for the angle in which you use
them - it must be neutral relative to your wrists (but your arms can be in
angle - the _absolute_ angle doesn't matter a lot).

The Colemak layout helps, but I've been using plain old Qwerty lately, out of
pure laziness and I've found no difference other than effectiveness.

I occasionally use a split software keyboard layout. It relieves the right
hand from contortion issues (put your both hands in the home row, then compare
their angles...).

There are hardware split keyboards, but they're so poorly implemented.

~~~
serf
I agree that the palm is terrible advice. Ctrl-Z is near impossible with large
hands using that method.

The thing that has been saving my pink from emacs is the capslock rebind. it
enables me to use my ring finger for the modifier.

edit: I eat my own words. It mentions later in the article never to use a
modifier with the same hand as the actual key. Whoops.

~~~
vemv
On your edit: yeah, using both hands for composite commands is good practice.
That way fingers keep in more natural positions.

Still, using the palm for pressing Ctrl is bad. The hand should tend to be
kept convex, not concave or flat.

------
wyclif
For programming keyboard joy, you need a RFK. Here's a great vendor:

[http://pckeyboard.com/page/category/UKBD](http://pckeyboard.com/page/category/UKBD)

They make an IBM "M"-style keyboard that seems half metal (the entire bottom
chassis is metal) and has buckling spring action. It looks just like an IBM
model, down to the oval on the upper left housing, but without the IBM
branding. The model I have was made with Linux in mind, with the CTRL and Caps
Lock keys swapped so that CTRL is on the home row. Unicomp also has a keyboard
configuration tool so you can create a custom key setup they will ship on
request.

~~~
calpaterson
I'm an emacs user and have a Model M keyboard at home (bit too noisy to use in
an open plan office) and while it was incredibly expensive to ship it from
Kentucky to London it was the single best investment I've made in my computer
ergonomics and prevention of repetitive strain injuries.

~~~
TsiCClawOfLight
What do you think of the DasKeyboard model S?

~~~
calpaterson
Haven't used one but they seem like a good choice. I would focus on the key
mechanism (apparently the Das Keyboards are the same as the Model M) in this
respect and the size. Larger, more spacious keyboards are a lot better.

------
vbsteven
I remapped caps-lock to Ctrl years ago and never looked back. On a lot of
keyboards that key is larger than Ctrl and my pinky is practically resting on
that key all the time.

I also remapped "M-x" (execute-extended-command) in emacs to "C-x m". It's way
easier to invoke that 3 key shortcut because my fingers are again resting very
close by.

edit: typo

------
stickydink
Been using the Microsoft 4000 for a couple of years now, every time I use it
is a joy.

~~~
NotOscarWilde
I did own a couple of 4000s because I was intrigued by its good reputation as
well as its design.

While the general ergonomics is much better than it is in standard keyboards,
I've never liked how much force is needed to push a single key. And I don't
mean just compared to mechanical keyboards or scissor switches -- the keys
needed more force to press even compared to other rubber dome keyboards that I
own.

While the palm rest is great as is the curvature, when it came to daily use
and pushing the resisting keys, it simply wasn't as much a joy for me as for
stickydink.

~~~
AlexanderDhoore
I have one, and it's been in a cupboard for years. What you said is part of
it. But more importantly: I look like a complete nerd (not in the good way)
using it. I fear using it, because it's so ridiculously massive!

Edit: I want a minimalist two-piece keyboard, with keys like a macbook..

~~~
ics
It's not exactly what you're looking for, but the ErgoDox is selling on
MassDrop right now and is a pretty neat little thing (pricy though). It's a
hackable two piece with nice switches.

See: [http://ergodox.org/](http://ergodox.org/)

~~~
AlexanderDhoore
Haha, thanks, but no thanks. That thing looks like it came straight out of a
Star Trek episode!

------
henrik_w
Seeing the pictures reminds me again how absolutely awful most keywords are
from an ergonomic point of view (especially laptop keyboards). I'm using a
MacBook Pro, but with an external monitor and a Goldtouch split keyboard, and
I'm quite happy with that set-up.

As for RSI-like problems, I found that a using a break program to prompt me to
let go of the keyboard every so often made a really big difference for me.
More on the RSI problems I had (and overcame):
[http://henrikwarne.com/2012/02/18/how-i-beat-
rsi/](http://henrikwarne.com/2012/02/18/how-i-beat-rsi/)

------
drunkenfly
As vim user, I found that the best keyboard for vim is Microsoft Arc keyboard
in UK layout: \- It has terrible arrow keys, which basically forces you to use
hjkl. \- It is small enough to be able to reach all keys w/o moving my palms.
\- in UK layout '\' key is under my left pinkie, so I don't have to remap
leader to anything else. '@' for macros is in a good place too. \- Esc key is
big and positioned separately, easy to use.

------
MrGando
Been using Colemak for about 5 months now, already reaching my old typing
speed of 90 WPM with QWERTY, we'll see how it goes in the next 5 months.

It takes a lot of effort and discipline to switch, if you do it I would advice
you to make the switch while you're on vacations or something... work makes
the switch even harder, because typing at 15 WPM at the beginning is just
crazy slow, and you need to get things done.

------
dscrd
[https://github.com/chrisdone/god-mode](https://github.com/chrisdone/god-mode)

This global minor mode introduces vim-like command mode without really
changing emacs keybindings or conflicting with existing programs too badly
(like I've seen emacs vi-modes kinda often do).

------
tammer
I'm not an emacs user, but there are a lot of great tips on this site. The one
about using one's palm to hit ctrl has been life-changing for me (works great
on the wired Apple keyboard)!

~~~
astrodust
It's not nearly as easy on the notebook style keyboard with "Fn" in the
corner, but with some finesse it's still popular. It's even better than using
the key in the typical caps lock position as it's essentially zero fingers.

I normally use the top-left corner of my hand to slap the CTRL key down, a
trick from RTS type games where you'd often have to do things like CTRL+1,
CTRL+2, etc. Same trick applies in any editor making use of control.

~~~
tammer
On laptops I use the my palm with the arrow keys - surprisingly, I'm just as
accurate as when I curl my fingers/move my wrist on most models.

------
Fiaxhs
When I bought my Happy Hacking Keyboard Pro 2 I've discovered I could switch
the left control and caps lock key. I've tried and never went back. This is
way more comfortable.

------
blackaspen
Funny...I always thought the easiest way to solve this problem is just putting
Control where it's supposed to be.

